# 2025 FIFA U-20 World Cup - Who will host?



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

They haven't decided the FIFA U-20 World Cup 2025 and start process yet. With Indonesia hosting the 2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup, We look to see who will host the 24th FIFA U-20 World Cup in 2025. I think Morocco would be a awesome host.

Here are the possible host cities and stadiums for my prediction of FIFA U-20 World Cup 2025 in Morocco:










*Stade Mohamed V (Casablanca) *Capacity: 67,000

It would a amazing venue for the opening, two Round of 16 matches, one semi-finals match and final.










*Prince Moulay Abdellah Stadium (Rabat) *Capacity: 52,000

I think this would be used for the two Round of 16 and Third place match.










*Stade Adrar (Agadir) *Capacity: 45,480

This also for two quarter-final matches.










*Stade de Marrakech (Marrakech) *Capacity: 45,240

Also fortwo Round of 16 matches and two quarter-final matches.










*Fez Stadium (Fez) *Capacity: 45,000

This would for two Round of 16 Matches










*Stade de Tanger (Tanger) *Capacity: 65,000

This would be for one semi-final match.

That's all the venues for my prediction for the FIFA U-20 World Cup 2025 with Morocco.

Possible Qualified Teams:

Host:

🇲🇦 Morocco

AFC (Asia):

🇯🇵 Japan
🇶🇦 Qatar
🇸🇦 Saudi Arabia
🇦🇪 United Arab Emirates

CAF (Africa):

🇩🇿 Algeria
🇪🇬 Egypt
🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇸🇳 Senegal

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇨🇺 Cuba
🇲🇽 Mexico
🇵🇷 Puerto Rico (Debut)
🇺🇸 United States

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇦🇷 Argentina
🇧🇷 Brazil
🇨🇱 Chile
🇨🇴 Colombia

OFC (Oceania):

🇳🇿 New Zealand
🇼🇸 Samoa (Debut)

UEFA (Europe):

🇧🇪 Belgium
🇫🇷 France
🇩🇪 Germany
🇮🇹 Italy
🇸🇪 Sweden

That's my possible qualified teams. Who you think will host the FIFA U-20 World Cup in 2025.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Make your predictions for the 2025 FIFA U-20 World Cup host, cuz i predicted Morocco as host it would be first time for africa as host since 2009 in Egypt.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

What are the requirements for number of stadiums, capacity etc etc.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

bongo-anders said:


> What are the requirements for number of stadiums, capacity etc etc.


we'll know when the bidding process starts as aoon as possible.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

This could boost their 2030 FIFA World Cup bid with Egypt and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We havn't heard the bidding process yet for the 2025 FIFA U-20 World Cup. But it is expected to start before the FIFA U-20 World Cup Indonesia 2023.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Another country could host the FIFA U-20 World Cup 2025, another 2nd good pick for mine would be Germany. They haven't hosted a FIFA men's youth tournament yet either.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here is another one as the possible host cities and stadiums for my prediction of FIFA U-20 World Cup 2025 in Germany:










*OlympiaStadion (Berlin) [Capacity: 74,475]*

This could be amazing venue for the opening match, some group stage, 2 Round of 16, 2 quarter-finals, 1 semi-final match and final.










*Allianz Arena (Munich) [Capacity: 75,000]*

The venues would be fantastic for some group stage matches, along with 2 Round of 16, 1 quarter-final, 1 semi-final and Third-place match.










*Westfalenstadion (Dortmund) [Capacity: 81,365]*

It may be Germany's largest football stadium with more than 80,000 seats, it still would be great venues for ground stage, 2 Round of 16 and 1 quarter-final.










*Arena Aufschalke (Gelsenkirchen) [Capacity: 62,271]*

This stadium would also be awesome for some Group stages and 2 Round of 16 matches.










*Volksparkstadion (Hamburg) [Capacity: 51,000]*

I think this one could be a amazing location for some group stage matches and 1 Quarter-final match.










*Merkur Spiel-Arena (Düsseldorf) [Capacity: 54,600]*

This would be a fantastic venue for some group matches.

If Germany gets the FIFA U-20 World Cup 2025, this would expect the biggest FIFA U-20 World Cup beating Colombia 2011 with the huge amount of seating in these stadiums. It would also awesome with Germany as well.

That's all the venues for my prediction for the FIFA U-20 World Cup 2025 with Germany.

Possible Qualified Teams:

Host:

🇩🇪 Germany

AFC (Asia):

🇦🇺 Australia
🇯🇵 Japan
🇸🇦 Saudi Arabia
🇰🇷 South Korea

CAF (Africa):

🇧🇼 Botswana (Debut)
🇲🇱 Mali
🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇸🇳 Senegal

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇨🇷 Costa Rica
🇲🇽 Mexico
🇵🇦 Panama
🇺🇸 United States

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇦🇷 Argentina
🇧🇷 Brazil
🇨🇴 Colombia
🇺🇾 Uruguay

OFC (Oceania):

🇳🇿 New Zealand
🇵🇬 Papua New Guinea (Debut)

UEFA (Europe):

🇧🇪 Belgium
🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 England
🇫🇷 France
🇮🇹 Italy
🇪🇸 Spain

That's also my possible qualified teams for the 2025 FIFA U-20 World Cup Germany.


----------

